# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  REM-Dreamer Pro

## Enlightenment

Here's the link - http://www.remdreamer.com/?rem-dreamer-pro,119

I just ordered the REM-Dreamer the other day in the hope it will end my dry spell. I did much research before ordering it as I was stuck between the REM-Dreamer, The Dream Maker or a second hand Nova Dreamer off eBay. In the end I went with the REM-Dreamer, not only is it cheaper but it has all the same features of the Nova Dreamer (which I felt was a rip-off) and the guy who makes the RD seemed really genuine and he's constantly updating it. It also has a feature called TWC (two-way communication) which looks really cool (see link above for more details), and the apparently hard to use controls have been updated and made easier to use. 
The Dream Maker looked naff IMO and the reviews were bad. Anyone own one of these, and if so, what's your take on it? I'd like to hear more about this one.

Anyway, the guy emailed me to let me know my RD was ready but before he sends it he wanted to know if I wanted this new interface and software - REM-Dreamer Pro. I took a look and went ahead and ordered as well  :tongue2:  What have I got to loose (apart from another 50 Euro or in my case &#163;47) lol. I think the idea of being played an audio of "I am dreaming, this is all a dream, do a RC now" whilst detecting REM sleep is a great idea and one I wasn't going to pass up on  ::D: 

Thoughts on this new REM-Dreamer Pro, anyone?

Also, for those of you that own the REM-Dreamer version 4.0. (those of you who ordered from the 8th of April 2009 have version 4.0.) can get this new device for 50 Euro. Those of you that ordered your RD before the 8th of April 2009 will have an earlier model/version so will need to get it updated to version 4.0. first before you can order the new RD-Pro device. Here's what it says on the site _"The replacement of the device will cost 47 Euro. The total price (PC interface and board upgrade) is 97 Euro."
_

----------


## lucidblogger

Basically what these lucid dream masks do is give you a reliable dream sign to look for in your dreams. These aren&#180;t some magical devices that will give you instant lucid dreams, but I take it you know that already  :smiley: . But the good thing is that you now know when to do reality checks when you&#180;re awake. Every time you see a new light source or when a light behaves funny when you are awake you should do a reality check.

I&#180;m really interested in these dream machines, I wonder how long it will take before we can plug something directly into our brain like in the matrix and enter our dreamworld whenever we wish  :wink2:

----------


## Enlightenment

> I´m really interested in these dream machines, I wonder how long it will take before we can plug something directly into our brain like in the matrix and enter our dreamworld whenever we wish



Haha, now that would be cool  :tongue2:

----------


## Bolo

I would love to hear your (or anyone else's) review for the RD !

----------


## l000needles

I ordered one recently as well. Like you Enlightenment, I went for the "Pro" version too. I'm still waiting for the package to arrive, but will post results as soon as it does.

----------


## l000needles

Just received mine. First trial tonight. I haven't been able to get lucid outside of a couple of random times so far before the mask. Hopefully the mask will change that.

----------


## coconuta2

Hello everybody, so this is my question.  I bought a Nova Dream maker sleep mask.  It set me back about $280.00.  I have not had one Lucid dream yet.  I've owned it for 5 mos.  I even speak with Bruce G., the guy who invented this mask.  I put it on and it's supposed detect REM in one of my eyes then the Red lights start to blink.  But in order for that to happen I have to practically go into epilepsy for the red lights to blink.  I know my eyes go into REM when I'm asleep but it is very very suttle.  All I hoped for the mask to do is to automatically blink atleast every other minute.  To me I feel it is useless.  Unless someone can tell me how to configure the mask.  I sounds so simple yet it's so hard to do.  SOMEONE please help me, I've been wanting to get the most out of this mask.

Thanks,
Carlos

----------


## Bolo

Hi, welcome!  :smiley: 

The mask doesn't even detect REM ? is that what your saying?

Is it the "nova-dreamer" or "dream maker" ??


Has anyone else had this problem? (this is not the usual problem everyone talks about)

----------


## Enlightenment

> Hello everybody, so this is my question.  I bought a Nova Dream maker sleep mask.  It set me back about $280.00.  I have not had one Lucid dream yet.  I've owned it for 5 mos.  I even speak with Bruce G., the guy who invented this mask.  I put it on and it's supposed detect REM in one of my eyes then the Red lights start to blink.  But in order for that to happen I have to practically go into epilepsy for the red lights to blink.  I know my eyes go into REM when I'm asleep but it is very very suttle.  All I hoped for the mask to do is to automatically blink atleast every other minute.  To me I feel it is useless.  Unless someone can tell me how to configure the mask.  I sounds so simple yet it's so hard to do.  SOMEONE please help me, I've been wanting to get the most out of this mask.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carlos



I can't help you as I don't own a Nova Dreamer but it really should detect your REM  ::?:  Maybe it's broke? 
My REM-Dreamer detects REM perfectly. You want to test the mask when you're not wearing (that is when you're not asleep) to see if it works then. Put it on and close your eyes and then start to look up and down and to the sides. It should detect this. If it doesn't I would send it back  :wink2:

----------


## Enlightenment

> I ordered one recently as well. Like you Enlightenment, I went for the "Pro" version too. I'm still waiting for the package to arrive, but will post results as soon as it does.



Ooooo, let me know how it goes  :wink2:  I love mine and have had a few lucids from using it  :smiley:  It's ended my dry spell so I'm happy  ::D:

----------


## l000needles

> Ooooo, let me know how it goes  I love mine and have had a few lucids from using it  It's ended my dry spell so I'm happy



The REM-Dreamer has been great at detecting REM sleep and going off as planned. For some reason during the first couple of weeks when I was using it, I'd wake up just about 2 minutes before the thing was supposed to go off, so I would be awake and trying to fall back asleep when the lights started flashing. I'm not sure why that was, but I took a couple weeks off and started using it again recently. I've been setting the timer to about 4.5 hours and it's been working great. I remember more dreams and realize how the lights showed up in my dreams (i.e. yesterday they showed up as fireworks), but haven't yet had a lucid because of it. 

Soon, hopefully.  :smiley:  Any tips or tricks you recommend, since you mentioned that you've had a few lucids from using it?

----------


## maxy126

so is it good? worth buying?

----------


## Integral

Please keep us updated on your progress. I am sure a lot of us would be interested in buying one of these if it works. I am guessing that you would have to sleep next to your computer to use the audio trigger function or does it work with an mp3 player?

----------


## l000needles

The audio trigger works through infrared, which they include for the eye-pad thing and for your computer, although you still have to be somewhat close to your computer. Overall, it's not bad. I stopped using it for a bit cause I've been having busier days so I want more uninterrupted sleep at night. I wouldn't recommend against it, but I can't say yet that I would encourage anyone else to buy it. 

One thing I've found that actually got me my first fully-functional lucid was at lucidology.com . The site has a lot of marketing for its paid product, but the stuff it has for free is pretty good. I don't know if there's already a thread on this site that covers that material, but if you're having a hard time getting lucids through the normal methods I'd definitely recommend giving that site a try.

----------


## Integral

Thanks needles. I am aware of the Lucidology material and bought the salcube material a while back. I also have the 102 set and ( at the risk of being burned at the stake here  :wink2: )found it very useful. I would say the free stuff if quite sufficient on its own though.
I was interested in the REM Dreamer device because I am looking for a more reliable way to have LDs. LDs on demand would be nice  :smiley: . I have had 20 in the last ten months or so but they are so few and far between that when I become lucid it comes as a bit of a surprise and difficult to hold it together long enough to make any real progress. I am experimenting with suppliments at the moment so I will see how that pans out before trying the electronic approach.
I have come to the conclusion, having bought numerous books, dvds, brainwave generators, suppliment and binural beats that no one thing works for everyone and probably the one thing that woks for you wont work every time!

----------


## Drogo

Is the price £50? I'd be interested if it gets good reviews.

Edit: I see it's about €100, but is all you need included in that?

----------


## l000needles

Yo Integral, don't get me wrong. The REM-Dreamer does work - in that it does everything it says it does (i.e. detect REM sleep, flash at whatever intensity you want, make noises if you want, etc.) The only thing that I haven't been able to do is use it to get a full lucid. 

Back when I was using it more consistently I had a good number of times where either of a couple things would happen. One is I'd wake up naturally, basically a few minutes before the timer was up. The timer is there so that you have time to go to sleep so that any voluntary or involuntary eye movements wont trigger the signals. I had set it to be super-sensitive to REM sleep so that when I was trying to fall back asleep it'd go off before I got back in. In the cases where I was asleep for it going off, I would realize what form the flashing lights took once I woke up from my dream. In both cases, I would say it's not the REM-Dreamer's shortcomings that didn't give me lucids. 

The reason I wouldn't recommend it straight up is the price tag. If it was cheaper I would definitely recommend it. I bought it for myself as a sort of present cause I had just gotten a bonus at work, but probably would have been scared away by the price otherwise. If the money's not an issue, it's definitely something worth a shot. One thing I want to try once I get through this busy period is using the REM-Dreamer along with the lucidology timer method. Put it on after going back to sleep in the morning, while the timer session is running. I have high hopes for that.  ::D:

----------


## Integral

Yes, it seems to me that the technology is sound. Possibly the problem for some people is that it just takes a lot of experimentation by the user to refine it for individual use. Its something that I would be interested in fiddling with. As you say the price tag is a bit steep just to rush in and buy one but I would definately be tempted when I get some spare cash. Would you say it was well made? I have seen reports where people say that the mask is not very comforatable but I think some of these reviews may be for the earlier version. I like the idea that you can set it up using a pc. I assume you can save the configuration for future reference?

----------


## l000needles

> Yes, it seems to me that the technology is sound. Possibly the problem for some people is that it just takes a lot of experimentation by the user to refine it for individual use. Its something that I would be interested in fiddling with. As you say the price tag is a bit steep just to rush in and buy one but I would definately be tempted when I get some spare cash. Would you say it was well made? I have seen reports where people say that the mask is not very comforatable but I think some of these reviews may be for the earlier version. I like the idea that you can set it up using a pc. I assume you can save the configuration for future reference?



I'm not going to lie, it looks kind of cheap. But I think that's mainly cause everything here (the US) always comes in a nice shiny case. With the REM-Dreamer you can take the chip board out of the mask and see everything on it. Aside from aesthetics, it's pretty well made. The mask is noticeable (besides the not being able to see part) but not uncomfortable. For me it was harder to adjust to sleeping on my back than it was to get used to the mask on my face. And yeah, syncing through computer is pretty easy and you can save any configuration you want.

----------


## lucidspark64

> One thing I've found that actually got me my first fully-functional lucid was at lucidology.com . The site has a lot of marketing for its paid product, but the stuff it has for free is pretty good. I don't know if there's already a thread on this site that covers that material, but if you're having a hard time getting lucids through the normal methods I'd definitely recommend giving that site a try.




yes there has been a thread on this very site, covering that material!

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...cholas+newport

----------


## coconuta2

Sorry about the LONNNNNGGGGGG delay.  I have been without a comp for a long while.  If you still remember my question.  I have the NOVA Dream maker mask.  I still have no luck with any Lucid dreams.  Do you know of any suggestions.  It works fine I spoke with Bruce Gerlerter but it still just detects my REM.  I just wish it would continually blink as opposed to it reading my eyes or light around me.  I hope you can help.  Thanks a bunch.

Carlos

----------


## slash112

Wow! 50 quid! I'm so getting that at some point. Why have I not stumbled upon this before I wonder.

----------


## Bolo

Hi everyone!

I purchased the REM-Dreamer, and I would like to let you all in on my experience.

First of all -  I had lucid dreams using it !

However, not by the usual means... I used it to get the most out of WBTBs, that is, as soon as REM starts, the REM-Dreamer woke me, stayed about an hour, and went WILDing...   greatly improves your Chance !
I treid many versions of this... without getting up and so on...  
I tried to combine it with different methods and techniques... I did alot of thinking and adjusting (of the presests and of the methods)... and I must say that this device is A MUST IF YOU ARE SERIOUS!!!   but it's not a magic pill!

It's a tool. just like an alarm clock is a tool, and your air-conditioning ... 
So if you are serious about lucid dreaming and have the money... Get your tools and start crafting!

----------


## Kordan

what do you guys think about the lucidology.com stuff? Is it reliable/safe to download? (I'm sure it's safe to download, but just checking :wink2: ) I'd be interested in the free stuff, because the money that I do have is being saved for a trip next summer or fall...but I don't want to waste my time if it's not going to help.

----------


## Integral

Kordan, the lucidolgy stuff is fine to download. I have bought the stuff and found it useful. However, that was before I discovered this forum. Pretty much everything you need is here for free and Nick Newport has very generously uploaded a whole course to Youtube as Lucidology 101.
So if cash is tight I would say save your money and take advantage of the free tutorials.

----------


## Kordan

:wink2:  Thanks Integral

----------


## Kwakwaversal

This is my first post!  The catalyst for this is that I wanted to point out that this device looks like a lot like the device on the "build a cheap dream mask" video (for 3$??).

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/202799...am_mask_for_3/

The guy uses a cheap (his words) battery operated timer (around the 1min 5sec mark) and attaches some LEDs to it.

Obviously if the REM-Dreamer is starting the blinks/audio on the start of REM, it's better than this.  I thought it would be interesting to track down the battery operated timer so I could build something (without the fancy audio cue) myself which just blinks at me.  Anyone else seen this or knows where to buy it?

Have any people successfully (and repeatedly) used devices like this which blink LEDs to initiate a lucid dream?

----------

